# Herms log



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Here we go fellas and ladies.  I'm on my 7th cycle and its test e at 500, tren e at 400, and mast e at 400.  My last cycle was triblend and before that was tren hex and test.  I did my third pin today and I'm 27 and 6'1 238 at 15% bf.   I got a little sloppy with my diet but wasn't bad.  I'm no bb. First thought on my current gear it's very potent.  I can taste the shit 30 seconds after my injection. It's great!  I can't wait to see in a few weeks what effects I have.  I'm gonna do 14 weeks of test and 10 of tren and mast.  I like going a few weeks after to let the other chemicals clear.  Most guys do two which is fine but I like four which has always done great for me in the past going into pct so why change it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2012)

400 tren? You pussy!!! lol

Lets see what you're made of. What's the training look like?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2012)

GL man.... lets see this


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Deads deads then more deads. Finish that off with some chicken and a banana split for two. Haha  that's for me and you pillar.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Mondays are back.  I switch shit up.  I'll do back and bis sometimes with chest in tris.  I I don't ill do tris and bis together.  I'm a traditional 4 set guy and I do itblike this. 10-10-4-10.  Three sets of ten and one heavy set.  I have found its worked great for me. Ill do that for a month then switch it up to five sets of five for a month or something different.  Mon is back tues chest wend off thurs shoulders fri legs sat arms off sun. It's not always like this due to work and tend to switch my routine up alot.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks good bro. No var on this one? Similar to my spring cycle except less test along with some var, igf-1 and slin, the dreaded dark beast nobody talks about. And no I don't need you preaching to me HERM!!!

Oh and that was your 2000 post you whore.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol yeah bro ill be prob running the same cycle in spring with var with a decreased calorie intake for my cut.   

I won't preach bro for this is my log. Hahaha though if you do make a thread I will talk mad shit. Lol. I don't need help with carbs so I done need slin. Lol. I'm already a fatty.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll be watching,


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok so today I did back. 

First exercise was some underhand rows on a machine for warm up

Deads.  Did 135-10
                  225-10
                  315-8
                  405-5
Not my best deads but with a bad wheel ill take it. I'm slowly getting back up in weight

Third was rows on an incline bench with a db in each hand. I love these 
       60lb-15
       80-10
       80-9
       95-5
Next was that stupid lay down on that machine for your lower back. Whatever they are called lol I don't care what they are called all I know they're good. Four sets of ten with a 25lb weight 

Lat pull down was my next exercise. I was too beat the fuck up by the time I did these that I did low weight and high reps.   


All in all I was very happy with my workout. I'm typing now taking a shit at home and I do not want to get up. Lol. I'm pretty tight on my whole body so it was a great workout. I had someone say they could smell the juice on me. Lol. Shit is strong as a mofo.  All smiles here. Can't wait for a few weeks and the fireworks begin. Hoping to be back up in the 500s in deads.  I'm prob close now for I don't max out.  Closest maxing out for me is 4-5 reps. Lol. Well folks I gotta wipe my ass and check on my chicken smothered in tuna for lunch. Lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> 400 tren? You pussy!!! lol
> 
> Lets see what you're made of. What's the training look like?


I don't need anymore then 400 to have a big sack in between my legs son!! I was born with a small penis and a stong lower body. Lol


----------



## JOMO (Dec 10, 2012)

JEAHHHHHHHH! Good stuff Hermy.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks bro.  Figure I have no life and am on si about 60% of my day might as well throw in a nice log.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh ya for my deads I don't have no fancy straps or some knee wraps.  All I have is some chuck tees on.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 10, 2012)

All you need is chucks and chalk man. I used to have to use straps after 335 on deads. With chalk over 400 no problem. I suggest if you dont to start using it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah brah I chalk it


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Dec 10, 2012)

Following your sexxy asss as usual  Looks good, cant wait to hear how badassshhh it is.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2012)

Yo Herm! I am in for your ride...


----------

